# Another brown discharge question - sorry!



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi,
I'm sure you are bored of questions about brown discharge but I can't stop worrying (again)!  I'm currently 14 weeks pregnant and when I went to the loo on Sunday night, there was some brown discharge on the tissue when I wiped - sorry TMI!  This has happened before at 10 weeks and all was OK then.  It wasn't very much (less than the size of a 10p coin) and was quite light in colour.  I did however panic and went to the hospital where I was seen by a midwife.  When I told her my midwife had found the heartbeat on Friday with a doppler, she said she would try to do the same but it was still quite early.  Anyway, she found the heartbeat and I went away reassured.  There was no more discharge that night.  On  Monday when I got up and went to the loo, there was a tiny amound of discharge on the tissue (smaller than a smartie - couln't think of anything else!) that was again brown.  The rest of the discharge was normal.  This time, the brown discharge was quite dark in colour - does this mean it was probably left from the night before and therefore nothing to worry about?  The pregnancy ward at the hospital seem unconcerned by this as the heartbeat was heard on Sunday and say it would have carried on if something bad was happening and to relax (like that's ever going to happen!!!)  I am however still quite concerned and am too scared to tell anybody about the pregnancy incase it has all gone wrong.  What do you think?  Should I persist to get this checked out or just forget about it?  They have suggested that the fetus moving around the uterus is what is causing the bleeding.
Thanks for any advice and for offering such a great service on here,
Jellybaby.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is hard to not worry but I agree with the clinic, the darker the blood means it is older so is probably from the night before.

It is good that they have heard the heartbeat both times

Take care x


----------

